# Epson printer for film?



## McGoonver (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm just starting a small screen printing company and I'm thinking of getting the Epson EcoTank ET-14000.. It looks like a really cool option for A3 prints on film but I don't know if the prints will be black enough for screen printing. Does anyone have experience with this printer? Is it any good?


----------



## winstonlico (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi,

A question.
did you bought the printer. does it works on transparency. if so what are your setting for printing them.

Thanks.


----------



## McGoonver (Apr 16, 2018)

winstonlico said:


> Hi,
> 
> A question.
> did you bought the printer. does it works on transparency. if so what are your setting for printing them.
> ...





Hi @winstonlico No I actually went with Canon Pixma iX6850 as advised by a friend who's been printing for years. It's a really good printer with two black cartridges. It works really well for now and the ink isn't that expensive. I do plan on getting an Eco Tank in future and keeping the Canon as a back up. Sure I'll let you know.


----------

